# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Bánh xèo Ba Híu khuyến mãi lớn

## nguyen_khoi381

Bánh xèo Ba Híu giao tận nơi miễn phí và mua 5 tặng 1
Bạn có thể nào hình dung ra những lúc trời mưa, với cái se se lạnh của những cơn mưa và khi bạn  cùng với bạn bè, gia đình, người thân,…. ngồi quay quần bên nhau cùng với những chiếc bánh xèo thơm nức, nóng hổi giữa cái lạnh của mùa mưa thì quả là tuyệt vời biết bao, những chiếc bánh xèo thơm ngon, giòn tan và nóng hổi xua tan đi cái không khí  lạnh của những cơn mưa đầu mùa. Nói đến đây chắc các bạn cũng đã hình dung ra cái món ăn dân dã và là món khoái khẩu của nhiều người dân nam bộ. Nhưng với những chiếc bánh xèo đó thì không phải ở đâu cũng có tận nơi để bạn có thể thưởng thức nó.
Bánh xèo Ba Híu là một thương hiệu được  nhiều người biết đến với món bánh xèo dân dã nói trên với dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi cho các bạn. Hãy nhanh tay gọi nhé ! bánh xèo Ba Híu luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ một cách nhanh nhất có thể qua hotline: (08)38 78 63 69
 
*Bánh xèo củ hủ dừa thật bắt mắt*
 
*Bánh xèo nhân thịt vịt*
 
*Gỏi cuốn tôm thịt . Giá 5.500vnđ/cuốn*

Để biết thông tin chương trình khuyến mãi, thực đơn  mời bạn vào website Banh xeo | banh xeo Ba Hiu . 
Bạn còn chờ gì nữa, nhanh tay nhé!!!
Địa chỉ: 133A Nơ Trang Long, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh. 
Website: Banh xeo | banh xeo Ba Hiu
Email: nhan_banhxeo@yahoo.com.vn. 
Điện thoại đặt bánh: (08)38 78 63 69

----------

